
Reddit links Assange attacks to "Center for American Progress" - conspire
https://www.reddit.com/r/WikiLeaks/comments/587lbg/i_have_been_looking_into_the_san_fransisco/
======
conspire
Mods: Can we unflag and replace with the ZeroHedge link?
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-19/hillary-clinton-
lin...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-19/hillary-clinton-linked-
mysterious-front-associated-julian-assange-pedophile-smear)

~~~
randomname2
Zerohedge is a banned site on Hacker News.

------
themark
Someone went great lengths to produce this fabrication, very disturbing.

------
alva
John Podesta is the founder of Center for American Progress

------
aznpwnzor
Is someone able to quickly summarize the missing prelude to this?

~~~
conspire
Context: [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-19/hillary-clinton-
lin...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-19/hillary-clinton-linked-
mysterious-front-associated-julian-assange-pedophile-smear)

Prelude: [https://archive.fo/2J4uG](https://archive.fo/2J4uG)

------
ebcode
Wow. Even HN is trying to bury this.

~~~
rfrank
david soloff sends his regards

------
internaut
I find this hard to believe.

I'm willing to believe somebody would try to smear Wikileaks.

I find it hard to believe they would reuse the same business address for both
their overt and covert actions. Surely nobody is this dumb.

~~~
sickbeard
I find it hard to believe that people in the cloak and dagger business have
twitter accounts.

------
awhitty
This seems like a Reddit witch hunt leaking into HN.

------
alva
This thread seems to have been shadow flagged

------
sickbeard
You mean when you attack people they attack you back? shocking

~~~
Natsu
Note that the "attack" referenced appears to be the fake charges of
pedophilia. Some people have put things together that you can corroborate
yourself if you wish:

[https://i.sli.mg/rcDu8m.jpg](https://i.sli.mg/rcDu8m.jpg)

[https://archive.fo/VApsq](https://archive.fo/VApsq)

